# Bone-in vs boneless pork butt question



## rc1991 (May 23, 2010)

While I was smoking my boneless pork butt (from Costco) yesterday I got to thinking - does a bone-in pork shoulder take less time to cook than a boneless one? Does the bone heat up and help cook it internally? Less fat, etc. to render because of the space the bone takes up? Just curious more than anything. They didn't have bone-in ones at Costco but one of our other local supermarkets did. I guess the ultimate test would be to get 2 of the same weight - one with bone and one without and try!!


----------



## pops6927 (May 23, 2010)

Doesn't really make much difference; what is more pronounced is connective tissue and stall times which can vary widely from one butt to the next, regardless of bone-in or bone-out.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 23, 2010)

What pops said it won't matter to much butwas there a difference in the price per pound??? I really have a problem in paying someone else to remove the bone when I can smoke it and it almost gives me the bone. But for your question it won't make any difference in the smoke time.


----------



## rc1991 (May 23, 2010)

Thanks guys - I was just curious more than anything - I think the boneless was a little more expensive per pound at Costco compared to the bone-in at the supermarket but not by too much - I don't actually remember the Costco price off hand but it was a bit more than the 0.99 cents a pound for the bone in. Quality wise it was very good though.


----------



## flash (May 23, 2010)

Not so sure about time, but you will give more flavor with the bone-in butt.


----------



## id2nv2nj2ca (Mar 15, 2015)

rc1991 said:


> Thanks guys - I was just curious more than anything - I think the boneless was a little more expensive per pound at Costco compared to the bone-in at the supermarket but not by too much - I don't actually remember the Costco price off hand but it was a bit more than the 0.99 cents a pound for the bone in. Quality wise it was very good though.


My, how times have changed.  Just picked up two boneless butts at Costco last night.  $1.75/lb.


----------

